# strato und include?



## stiffy (16. April 2006)

Servus,

ich hab da mal seit langem wieder n kleines problem... und zwar will ich ne hp bei strato hosten, hab sie bei mir getestet etc und sie funktioniert einwandfrei, nur auf dem server will sie nicht mehr so wie ich will. und zwar übergeb ich die links mit index.php?goto=link, in der index siehts dann so aus:


```
<?
   if(!$goto){
   $goto="home";
      }
     $goto .= ".php";
     include($goto);
?>
```

klappt bei mir daheim auch wunderbar, nur bei strato aufm server wird immer die home.php included, obwohl auch der link in der adresszeile stimmt (http://www..de/preview/index.php?goto=projects).

hat einer ne ahnung an was des liegen könnte?

danke,

stiffy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2006)

Das liegt (mal wieder) an register_globals. Stell bei Dir daheim in der php.ini mal register_globals auf off und bring dann Deine Scripts damit an's laufen.
Du musst die Werte aus den entsprechenden Arrays holen. Also aus $_POST und $_GET. Aus $_POST wenn Daten per POST (also so gut wie alle Formulardaten) uebergeben wurden und aus $_GET wenn die Werte am URL angehaengt wurden.


Und weiterhin moechte ich Dich bitten Dich doch bitte an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


----------



## Mamphil (17. April 2006)

... oder wenn du nicht zwischen per POST und GET übergebenen Variablen unterscheiden willst, kannst du auch $_REQUEST['varname'] verwenden.

Mamphil


----------

